# Nukes holiday



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Nuke decides to take a holiday by the beach in Cornwall, strolling along the beach he finds a lamp, picks it up and decides to rub it. A genie came out and told nuke that he will grant him one wish. 

Well nuke was caught off guard and said, "I have always wanted to go to Hawaii, but I am afraid to fly and would prefer to use my motorhome. Can you build me a bridge to Hawaii?"

Well the genie thought about it and said, "Do you know how much is involved in building such a bridge? I would have to sink pilings down miles into the ocean. It would take millions of yards of concrete. The labour would be incredible. Can you think of something else?"

By this time nuke has had time to think, and says, "Okay, I have another wish, I own a web site called MHF’S and from time to time things get a little heated amongst some of the members, nothing serious, just name calling, handbags at dawn type of thing, but it can be very disruptive.

What I would like is for all this to stop.
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
The genie looked at him and said, "Do you want that bridge two lanes or four?" 

MHS…Rob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Brill, when does the work start! :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Already under way as we speak. 

MHS...Rob


----------

